# Bodyshop- glasgow



## keithm (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi folks

Anyone recommend a bodyshop for a full respray, preferably with a oven
For a mk4 golf (glasgow area)

Will post pics of before and after if I get I done, promise

Cheers in advance


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

where abouts in glasgow?

If you dont mind travelling a bit, protek is where you wanna go mate, Ive saw loads of stuff they have done and its always been top drawer work :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree, Protek.

You will find cheaper elsewhere if your looking for a cheap respray but if it was me I'd go to Protek(They are in bathgate)


----------



## keithm (Jan 2, 2009)

Is that the guys that use to own Steve walkers bodyshop in Bathgate?


----------



## keithm (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks folks


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

bit late but unique paint solutions in anniesland,

ask for the owner david, tell him the tinters up at dalsholm recomended them
http://www.uniquespecialistcoatings.co.uk/


----------



## bazzlem (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi mate. http://www.clyderepaircentre.com are a bodyshop I have used more than once and they do awesome work.


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

kenny laird is a good shout mate been in the game ages and is very good like the others you will pay however for a job done right its worth it especially wtih paint


----------

